# FS - 90g tank+stand, 2x150w heaters and Emperor 400 filter - PRICE REDUCED



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm selling my old 90 gallon tank setup. It comes with the following

90 Gallon Aqueon tank + Black Aqueon stand (The tank is less than 2 years old, I bought it new from King Ed's)
Glass tops
2 x Aqueon Pro 150w heaters
Emperor 400 filter
Pool filter sand

All for $200

I'll also throw in a bunch of replacement filter inserts for the Emperor 400 (They are custom made by Ken's fish and do not have any carbon inside them)
I can include some Basalt rock and a unique piece of Manzanita wood as well.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a picture of it when it was running...

* Note * Lighting and Powerheads not included


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello

I sent you a message. Thanks.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Sold... Pending pick up


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump... this is still available and at a very good price


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

sent pm .......


----------



## Sean m (May 25, 2014)

im interested
call or text if tank is still available
(604)839-2725


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump.. Still available


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## jmckitty (Aug 25, 2011)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Dimensions are 48x18x24

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to the top.. still available


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Tank is sold

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

